# Hooray- new chickens are laying



## Ed Mashburn (Aug 30, 2016)

Good evening to all- We started and raised a couple of dozen pullets- and as it turns out- two very lucky young roosters- this spring. The birds grew and prospered, and just yesterday I found the first evidence of their maturity.  I got three beautiful eggs and so far today, I've found one.  Come spring, we'll be getting a couple of dozen eggs a day most days.
I do love home-raised eggs so much better than store-bought eggs. They look better, and they certainly do taste better.
So, yes, I'm happy today.
good day to all- Ed


----------



## Gemma (Aug 30, 2016)

So glad they are finally starting to lay for you.  Yes, fresh eggs are so much better than store bought.  Are a bugger to peel though when boiled.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2016)

They'll make delicious omelets!


----------



## Goldfynche (Aug 30, 2016)

Eggcellent! (AW C'mon! Someone had to say it!)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2016)

Congrats Ed, that's great!  When I was a kid we rented a tiny bungalow out in the country for some summers, and we would walk to the 'duck farm' owned by two sisters who lived there and raised ducks, chickens and had some horses there too.  We loved the fresh eggs from there, and it was a thrill for me to visit with their animals.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> Eggcellent! (AW C'mon! Someone had to say it!)



:clap:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 30, 2016)

Yes, I love fresh eggs also. My son brings them to me from someone he knows who raises chickens for fun. . They raise several different breeds and the color of the eggs are all different. From white,light tan, to a dark brown and some spotted. I can tell the difference in taste and prefer one over the other. They have names for all their chickens so now I ask for Bertha's eggs over the others, if possible. she usually obliges me. A very nice hen indeed.


----------

